# bootonly features corrupt kernel.txz



## Andrew Pennebaker (Apr 23, 2018)

Hi, I'm installing FreeBSD in a VirtualBox environment as a build bot. I noticed that the FreeBSD v11.1-RELEASE ISO (bootonly) technically passes the ISO checksum against SHA512, yet when I try to install FreeBSD with this ISO, the system complains that the kernel.txz fails to pass its own checksum.

As a workaround, I am using the disc1 ISO instead.


----------

